# Unbelievable Find



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Just wanted to share with everyone, I've been looking for a second hand copy of the the larousse gastronomique, so anyway I got this call back from a used book store where I put in a request, and they tell me they've got a copy and it's mine for $20, so I went down today to talk them into holding it until payday, and the clerk looks at the book, check's the price, ans says it's not worth $20, so she changed it to $10. Also I went and looked through the cook book section and found a copy of the Escoffier Cook Book for only $6. So needless to say I am pretty stoked.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sounds great Cool. I have a feeling you'll have a nice weekend leafing through those books.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

That *is* an incredible find! Have fun with them, they are both great books. Especially the Escoffier Cookbook; it's my bible!


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

You scored CoolJ. It doesn't get much better than that. Enjoy them and I would consider become a regular at that particular "discount" bookstore.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

The current *Larousse Gastronomic*, which came out in 2000 and is only available in French, costs about USD110. So if you are paying CND10, that's great. I'm assuming that the version you bought is the Prosper Montigue edition from the 1950s that was published by Crown. If this is the case, much of the information is of interest for its historical value, but is out-of-date -- especially when compared to the current edition edited by Joel Robuchon. Still an enjoyable book to read. Have fun.


----------

